# Can I Apply subclass 190 if currently holding subclass NSW 489 visa?



## Jus-Hayen (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I am living in NSW Regional with 489 visa. I moved to this area month ago after my visa granted to me. During this time I got IELTS 7 band in each module and I have enough points to claim 190 Visa? 

Can I apply for this visa? Are there any complications in this? 

Will the CO object to this, why I apply for 190 if I agreed to live in Regional area before? 

If I Apply 190, will my 489 be cancelled immediately?

If my 190 visa is not approved, can I still stay using 489 visa? 

Pls advice! Looking forward for your answers. 

Jus


----------



## mizan00 (Jun 19, 2013)

Jus-Hayen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am living in NSW Regional with 489 visa. I moved to this area month ago after my visa granted to me. During this time I got IELTS 7 band in each module and I have enough points to claim 190 Visa?
> 
> ...


One of my frnd have did this earlier and now enjoying 190 visa.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, you can. Any new visa will cancel the previous one. If you hold enough points, you may want to apply for 189.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Jus-Hayen, 

check the requirements of the state you plan to apply to. For example, the South Australia (SA) Eligibility requirements website states: 


> 15.2 Your application for South Australian state nomination will also be refused for any of the following reasons: [...]
> *15.2.2* Applicants *who have previously been approved* for state nomination for a provisional (495/475/487/*489*) visa subclass (from any State or Territory) or family sponsored and have been granted the visa or have lodged their visa application with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) *are unable to apply for South Australian State Nomination again* for a 190 or 489 visa subclass.


Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks Monika for pointing this out


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Jus-Hayen ,
NSW has no such criteria as South Australia as described by *espresso *. Moreover, I know one expatforum member, RNAussie, who was bearing 489 NSW visa, got her NSW 190 visa couple of months ago.


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi 

I currently hold sc489 - state sponsored(wa), got invited by nsw to apply sc190. My question, do i need to inform wa regarding this or is there any thing i would need to do before applying for visa 190?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Buffal0 said:


> Hi
> 
> I currently hold sc489 - state sponsored(wa), got invited by nsw to apply sc190. My question, do i need to inform wa regarding this or is there any thing i would need to do before applying for visa 190?


Yes, it is wise to inform WA.


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Yes, it is wise to inform WA.


Thanks mithu..


----------



## Sudhirkumar86 (Sep 1, 2015)

I am currently on 489 family sponsored visa. Since I am not finding a job in my regional area I would like to apply for nsw under visa 190. I have a company ready to offer me job how ever my visa does not permit on the same.

Question is if I apply for visa 190 can I get any other intermediate visa that would allow me to work in sydney till the time I get 190 approved. 

Kindly advice


----------



## gracee (Nov 5, 2014)

Buffal0 said:


> Hi
> 
> I currently hold sc489 - state sponsored(wa), got invited by nsw to apply sc190. My question, do i need to inform wa regarding this or is there any thing i would need to do before applying for visa 190?


Hi Buffalo. Was your application for 190 in nsw approved? I am currently on 489 visa in qld and would like to apply for 190 in victoria. However, there is a requirement in vic that i need to have a job offer if i am currently living in another australian state. We called the victoria immi and they said I have to be offshore and need to provide a reason why i want to transfer to vic so that I don't need to provide a job offer. Do I have a chance if I apply for 190 offshore? What can you advise? Thanks


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

Jus-Hayen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am living in NSW Regional with 489 visa. I moved to this area month ago after my visa granted to me. During this time I got IELTS 7 band in each module and I have enough points to claim 190 Visa?
> 
> ...


Yes, you can apply, won't be a problem, its just that you need to pay the fee again. It will only get cancelled when you will get your grant for 190.


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi all

need help on a question.

I am applying for 489 visa on 55 points, i would like to know once i lodge the visa and pay the fees and at the time of my application processing i get a invite for State Sponsorship 190 from a state is it possible to switch from 489 to 190 within the same application ? or do i need to pay the whole fees again for 190? 

Is there a restriction from any state with regards to 190 if you already have Sate Sponsorship for 489?


----------



## uppal (Mar 30, 2017)

*489 nsw*

hello guys, can someone kindly confirm which nsw regional area should i contact for 489 visa as COOK occupation for nomination.
thanks


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Long as you're on a substantive visa, you can.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zpat978 said:


> Hi all
> 
> need help on a question.
> 
> ...


There is no option to change the visa from one to another while it is under processing
So if you want to apply for 190 even through you have paid for 489 and is still under processing, you will have to pay the full fees again for 190

You can at best withdraw the 489 application but no financial credit will be given for the same

No idea about your other questions 

Cheers


----------

